# Why Some People Have NO Business Owning a Dog..



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Saw this on another forum and as disturbing as it is, thought I would post the link for those interested..

I wouldn't call myself a sensitive guy, but I'm not gonna lie.. after reading the story, I couldn't even bring myself to watch the lowlife on tape 

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2010/12/dog-abuse-caught-on-camera-perpetrator-had-a-bad-day/

...


----------

